# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Test Cyp and Anadrol 50 cycle

## Gangstalawlz

I've done my homework, my diet is in check. All I'm asking for is some tips about running the anadrol .
Weight 203
Height 6' 2"
Training for a solid 3 years now

Test Cyp 750mg ew week 1-12
Anadrol 50 100mg ed week 1-6
Proviron 30mg ed week 1-12
Clomid pct obviously  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Gaspaco

How old are you and whats your cycle history?

Thats a lot of test you want to do!

Thats a lot of adrol and long time to run it!

Clomid is weak PCT for this kind of cycle!

PROVIRON is no an AI!

----------


## Gangstalawlz

This will be my second and I'm 20

----------


## Gaspaco

> This will be my second and I'm 20


What was first one?

Very young for second cycle!

----------


## Gangstalawlz

I have Nolva as well and I know proviron is not an Ai

----------


## Gangstalawlz

First cycle was test e 500mg ew 10 weeks and 4 weeks of dbol kick start 50mg ed

----------


## Gangstalawlz

My body doesn't convert much of my test to estrogen I must be lucky I got blood tests done during my last cycle and I was in the clear for side effects as well.

----------


## Gaspaco

> I have Nolva as well and I know proviron is not an Ai


Nolva is for PCT, adex or aromasin should be used during the cycle to combat estro.

----------


## Gangstalawlz

I've never ran an AI before so I don't know the dosage or period of time it should be run do you have any experience in this?

----------


## Gaspaco

> My body doesn't convert much of my test to estrogen I must be lucky I got blood tests done during my last cycle and I was in the clear for side effects as well.


Always run AI during your cycle!!!

Still your cycle is WAY overdosed for someone your size, AGE!!!! and for second cycle!!!

GROW TO YOUR MF DOSAGES AND COMPOUNDS!!!

----------


## Gaspaco

> I've never ran an AI before so I don't know the dosage or period of time it should be run do you have any experience in this?


Than you are not READY buddy!! Get some reading before you'll start taking those crazy amount of gear at the age of 20.

----------


## Gangstalawlz

All I was asking for some tips about the anadrol not a lecture about my age...

----------


## Gaspaco

> All I was asking for some tips about the anadrol not a lecture about my age...


I am not lecturing you about your age, I am just saying that you are not ready for adrol yet.

I am sure you know about all the risk that comes in your age using gear.

100mg of adrol and 750mg test is a crazy amount and without AI, it will be a suicide!

----------


## Gangstalawlz

Okay you never said once that was too much anadrol but thanks for telling me now I was originally gonna run 50mg daily but my buddy said it would be more beneficial to run it at 100mg and would adex at .5 mg be an appropriate dosage for 50mg of anadrol? And yes I know the risks but this is something I enjoy in my life and I'd like to preform in a show next year thanks for your concern tho.

----------


## Sfla80

> How old are you and whats your cycle history?
> 
> Thats a lot of test you want to do!
> 
> Thats a lot of adrol and long time to run it!
> 
> Clomid is weak PCT for this kind of cycle!
> 
> PROVIRON is no an AI!


Actually he did in his very first post, second line. Too much adrol and for too long. U said u did homework but doesn't look like it.

----------


## Gangstalawlz

Never knew the definition of alot means to much my bad. Don't even know why I posted on here this whole forum is a bunch of trolls and douche bags who never wanna help anyone but bitch at them. (Not at you gaspaco)

----------

